# Roof Cleaning Question



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Instead of climbing on a roof and using a pump sprayer for application, I've tried down streaming standard bleach with soap for roof cleaning without rinsing. 
Full strength isn't strong enough. Still too much water.
Will stronger pool bleach make the mix strong enough to get the job done.
I can usually soak down the entire roof from the gutter line in minutes. 
With all the black roofs around I'm looking for an easy and safer way of dealing with them.
Anyone doing this or am I totally off base?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

_Instead of climbing on a roof and using a pump sprayer for application, I've tried down streaming standard bleach with soap for roof cleaning without rinsing. 
Full strength isn't strong enough. Still too much water. 

Will stronger pool bleach make the mix strong enough to get the job done._ *Yes, but not via downstreaming. You need 5% hitting the roof. That is either straight store bleach or liquid pool shock mixed 50/50 with water. *

_I can usually soak down the entire roof from the gutter line in minutes. 
With all the black roofs around I'm looking for an easy and safer way of dealing with them.
Anyone doing this or am I totally off base?_
*Not at all. Invest in a roof pump system. A 7 gpm pump will make you smile and the systems are cheap. Great money in roofs. Hourly rate will 3x-4x what you make painting.
*


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not in Florida. I got out of it. but you should probably go to a roof cleaning forum for advice on roof cleaning.


----------



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> _Instead of climbing on a roof and using a pump sprayer for application, I've tried down streaming standard bleach with soap for roof cleaning without rinsing.
> Full strength isn't strong enough. Still too much water.
> 
> Will stronger pool bleach make the mix strong enough to get the job done._ *Yes, but not via downstreaming. You need 5% hitting the roof. That is either straight store bleach or liquid pool shock mixed 50/50 with water. *
> ...


 Thanks for the info. 
I'm surprised down streaming with pool bleach doesn't work. 
It seems so close to working with regular bleach.
Do you think I could get away with the 5.3 gpm pump. 
Or do I really need the 7.
After all this won't be an every day thing for us.
Maybe this one.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Palnews26 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I'm surprised down streaming with pool bleach doesn't work.
> It seems so close to working with regular bleach.
> Do you think I could get away with the 5.3 gpm pump.
> ...


That would work fine. One more piece you will need is an accumulator tank. http://www.pressuretek.com/flactamo30.html

Those pumps will blow relays and cycle annoyingly (strong stream weakens then strengthens again) One minute you are hitting the peak of the roof, the stream slows and you move the wand to hit your spot. Then, it shoots over the roof to the lawn behind the house. The accumulator balances the flow and saves your (expensive) pressure switch and relay. 

The Kuritech hose is excellent. Durable, not too heavy and it doesn't kink. I have not had to replace a single line. 

For me its about speed and efficiency. The less time spent on the ladder spraying a roof, the better. The only analogy I can make is you guy the gas engine truck to save a couple dollars and on the first hill you wish you opted for the diesel's torque. 

Depending on where you are located (Florida is a no-man's land of roof cleaning hacks) you can easily charge $90 per man/hr for a two man crew once you have the right setup.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Damn Ken, your posts make me wanna give up this painting gig and just clean stuff!! 



Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Damn Ken, your posts make me wanna give up this painting gig and just clean stuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


You wouldn't be the first painter to go over to the dark side, Damon.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm guessing you can't rinse from the gutter if there is moss on the roof? Seems like you would need the pressure to knock it off.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> I'm guessing you can't rinse from the gutter if there is moss on the roof? Seems like you would need the pressure to knock it off.


Its best to leave it. That moss is rooted into the shingles and mechanically removing it has a good chance of damaging the shingles. I tell people it will fall off on it's own after a few subsequent rainfalls.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

PressurePros said:


> Its best to leave it. That *moss is rooted into the shingles* and mechanically removing it has a good chance of damaging the shingles. I tell people it will fall off on it's own after a few subsequent rainfalls.


Ayuh.

http://inspectapedia.com/roof/ShingleMoss.htm


----------



## Hanger in VT (Aug 5, 2008)

I have had great success using Wash Safe oxygenated bleach roof cleaners. It is non toxic, and will not harm plants or adjacent surfaces. They also sell a nice pump for applying it for less than 200 bucks, along with a soft tip to use for the pressure washer, which prevents damage to the shingles. I have only used this on cedar roofs, but it made 20_+ year old roofs look like brand new.
http://www.wash-safe.com/wash_safe_...ome-exterior-cleaning-solutions/roof-cleaners


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sodium percarb is good on cedar shakes that are not crazy moldy (™). For asphalt shingles, sodium hypochlorite is the only thing that really works well and is recommended by ARMA (Asphalt Roof Manufacturer's Association). I've tried percarb cleaners and the best analogy for you guys would be to painting a room with a Whiz roller. You can do it, but the man hours will eat you alive. Sodium percarbonate takes a long time to work. On a hot roof, you'll be applying three and four times to keep it wet long enough and you'll still need to use pressure to remove the deep stains/moss. 

Watch your surroundings and runoff and have a ground guy constantly wetting and issues with sodium hypochlorite are rare.


----------



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Haven't made a purchase yet.
Added a roof cleaning page to the web site.
http://perfectionpluspainting.com/roof-cleaning-washing-stain-removal-bergen-county-nj/ 
I'm going to wait and see if anything comes from it. Probably not much but you never know. There are a couple of dedicated power washing companies in the area that have really nice, full blown power washing sites. Pretty hard to compete against with a single page. I was thinking about building a new site just for power washing but I'm not that motivated yet. 
We will see.


----------



## randall1022 (Oct 23, 2014)

I have tried it all. The best is spray it and forget it full concentrate. Hands down.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

12% Bleach + Roof Snot = Success. If you only use bleach, most of it will run right off the roof before having sufficient dwell time. This stuff clings like no other, foams great & rinses well. 
Saving up for Bob's, "Pump in a Box".


----------



## MarkWelder (Dec 29, 2021)

Palnews26 said:


> Instead of climbing on a roof and using a pump sprayer for application, I've tried down streaming standard bleach with soap for roof cleaning without rinsing.
> Full strength isn't strong enough. Still too much water.
> Will stronger pool bleach make the mix strong enough to get the job done.
> I can usually soak down the entire roof from the gutter line in minutes.
> ...


here in the UK we either scrape the moss off using poles that can reach upto 80ft or pressure wash the roof using low pressure with these long poles. im working with a handyman right now who does these kind of jobs. you can get the tool he uses from here Telescopic Roof Moss Scraper - Moss Removal Tool - Roof Scraper LTD once scraped he applies a chemical. bleach is not that common over here, biocide such as DDAC or BAC50 is what most companies will use. Nasty stuff though got to make sure you contain the chemical and collect and runoff


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

This is another ancient thread!!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

jennifertemple said:


> This is another ancient thread!!


LOL, it is indeed. Just read my post from 7 years ago about saving up for Bob's "Pump in a Box". That was the first legit roof cleaning rig I ever bought. I now have 5 different rigs. I've found roof cleaning to be way more lucrative than painting, (for me at least). It's among my favorite things to do, (work-wise). 

Heading out in a few min to go tackle a few as well as pressure washing a house. Just got 2 more pressure washers and I'm gonna be using a siamese kit to join them which doubles the volume, (pressure doesn't double, only volume). I've got butterflies just thinking about it.

Look at me all derailing and stuff.


----------

